# Knives



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

What's everybody's favorite knife for processing big game. I've used havalon's for a couple of years and I'm not impressed. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I love my havalon - it's light and if used within its limitations (slicing not prying), it works just fine from deer all the way up to moose. I would like to try one of those Gerbers or Outdoor Edge knives with the scalpel blades but more backbone behind them. I'm sure they would be awesome.

In a nutshell, I like the knIves with replaceable blades out in the field because I hate sharpening knives when there is work to be done. There's nothing more convenient than just popping a new blade on when the old one is shot. Don't mind it so much back at home when I can just run my standard knives through an electric sharpener.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

For field dressing just my buck for the outside work and my Kershaw for the inside if I don't do the gutless.

At home processing I use my fish fillet knives.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"processing" for the table? Or "processing" in the field? Those are different things, and different knives.


-DallanC


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

In the field I love the Havalon I have had 0 problems with mine.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like my Havalon and have nothing negative to say about it. I always have my Alaskan Kershaw with me too. It has 3 blades that change out quickly (saw, gut hook/skinner, straight knife)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The UWN has a great search engine.

Been discussed before. Here's a thread.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/153090-hunting-knives.html


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Buck 110 and Buck 112.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure like this

http://www.benchmade.com/saddle-mountain-skinner-family.html


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

So far I like the Outdoor Edge. But so far I have only used it to fillet carp for catfish bait.

But at home to butcher big game I have two different lengths of fillet knives and a boning knife that I use and keep the electric sharpener plugged in.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've used the Knives of Alaska, Buck, Kershaw, and Havalon. They've all done the job. The knife I've been very impressed with is the Victorinox 3.25 inch paring knife. Just as sharp as the Havalon, holds the blade for a very long time... Several animals worth. The blade won't brake on you like the Havalons can. Plus they are very inexpensive.

Victorinox is what most of your taxidermists and game processors use as their every day knife. At least that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a Havalon Black Stag and Baracuda. No real complaints about them. I do love the OE RazorBlaze though, have more animals with it than the Havalon. I also picked up the Raptorazor Big Game Skinner and Mako that I am hoping to try this year.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I uses the ESEE 4" for most of my skinning and quartering work, also have a ESEE 3" in my pack in case a get a little crazy and take the edge off the 4". I like a fixed blade as it cleans up easy after the task is done. For cutting and boning meat nothing beats the Fiskars fillet knives, 4" for boning and the 8" for cutting steaks out of the larger muscle groups.

I have never had a problem putting a great edge on my knives with the sandpaper method so I see no reason to mess around with the replaceable blade knives. After a buddy broke 3 blades in 3 elk off his Havalone I definitely have no use for that knife.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like my outdoor edge knife great for in the field use and always sharp. Plus you can take out the blade and clean the knife inside and out and put the blade back in. 

I also have the havalon knife which I got after the outdoor edge one. The reason for that is I use the havalon inside the house for finer cuts and smoother use. But I still carry them both with me out in the field.

I also have a butcher kit thing but that doesn't get hardly any use anymore now that I have the other blades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

